# STEROIDS FORUM > ANABOLIC STEROIDS - QUESTIONS & ANSWERS > EDUCATIONAL THREADS >  to split up taking your tablets or to take all at once? Heres the research!

## Mazzive_T

Hey Guys.

I often see people asking whether to split up taking your oral tablets (Anadrol , Andriol , Dianabol , Anavar , Stanozolol (winny), etc), or take them all at once, so i though id publish some research on it for you all!

Throughout this research, 25mg Dianabol a day in the form of 5 pink 5mg tabs is used as an example. The question is do you take all 5 tablets at once (5 x 5mg tabs = 25mg) or split them up between breakfast to your post training meal?

You have to take into account a number of factors.


The half life of oral tablets are in the range of 2-8 hours, a reletivley short time. This means that a single daily dosage schedule will produce a varying blood level, with ups and downs throughout the day. The user therefore has to decide whether to either split up the tablets throughout the day or take them all at one time. The usual reccomendation has been to divide them and try to regulate the concentration in the blood, this however will produce a lower optimal blood level during the day (preferably you want your optimal level when you are training) so there is a trade off between taking them all at once, a single episode dosng schedule, a few hours before you train, or splitting up administration to various parts of the day.

Steriod Researcher Bill Roberts pointed out that a single episode dosing schedule should have a less dramatic impact on a) the hypothalamic-pituitary-testicular axis, and b) the liver, as there is sufficient period each day where steroid levels are not extremeley exaggerated, and there is sufficient time for the liver to recover before next admin. I tend to doubt hormonal stability can be maintained during a cycle however, but do notice that acecdotal evidence, obtained from many sources, often still supports single daily doses for overall better results. Perhaps this is the better option. Since we know with dianabol, blood concentration levels will peak 1.5-3 hours after administration, as it has a relatively short half life, we may further wonder when is the best time to take our tablets. 

It seems logical that taking all the pills earlier in the day, a few hours before training, would be optimal. This would allow a considerable number of daytime hours for an androgen rich metabolism to heighten the uptake of nutrients, especially the critical hours following training.

Thankyou for your time.

Mazzive_T.

Sources:

William Llewellyn
Bill Roberts.

----------


## jnm

hey good post thanks. I could only find the 10 mg dbol and for that reason was considering a pill cuter, i'm going to look for the 5 mg. So early in the day and hours before training.

----------


## Illusions

This answers a question I had from another thread, thankx for the info.

----------


## mr newbreed

i agree taking the dose in one worked best for me when on a cycle,dbol 50mg 2-4 hours before training but as i had it pointed out to me its important to find what works best for you and only take a dose that you feel comfortable taking incase you have a bad reaction to it.
good luck and happy gains

----------


## Johny-too-small

Here is another somewhat related thread, someone did the math, to prove your findings:

http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...ht=tbol+dosing

----------


## Mazzive_T

yes all good posts guys. 

i know people who take it in one dosage before bed because they believe 
"the body only grows when its resting".

whatever your opinion about that statement (positive or negative)

IMHO its everyone for themselves, find out when taking your pills works best for you. I just thought id supply this great forum with some research :-)

Yours in training,

T.

----------


## Mazzive_T

jnm how much dbol you going to do a day?

----------


## 39+1

Good read

----------


## mr newbreed

im doing 50mgs a day and dont know if i should split the dose or take it in one,and what time to take it at also-any advice ?

----------


## Mazzive_T

50mgs of what? it really is up to you my friend, everyone has their own personal opinion. My advice, take it or leave it, is to take the full 50mg (if its dianabol ) around 3-4 hours before training, this would allow a considerable number of daytime hours for an androgen rich metabolism to heighten the uptake of nutrients, especially the critical hours following training. There is a trade off, between trying to maintain a constant stable blood supply, or having peaks throughout the day, The research which i have posted proves this, and swings more towards the single dosing per day schedule. Also there is sufficient research to prove that one single dosing schedule puts less strain on the liver.

However if you are using anadrol , (and to some extents, dianabol too) there are side effects such as appetite suppression, therefore if you are prone to this, to counteract it, i reccomend taking them before bedtime, so as they work overnight so your eating isnt subject to disorder. You should still feel the full benefits. Remember to use liver detoxifiers too such as LIV 52's (highly reccomended) and Milk Thistle. Try to take your tablets around the same time each day.

Anymore questions feel free to ask.

Kind Regards, All the Best,

T.

----------


## mr newbreed

thanks for the advice,im using dbol with triobol and testoblend..i train at 7 in the morning so what time in your opinion would be best to take the dbol ?
and thanks again

----------


## Mazzive_T

unless you wake up around 2-3am in the morning, then why not kill two birds with one stone and just take it before bed? Dont worry, youll still feel the same effects.
Good Luck with the Cycle.
T.

----------


## mr newbreed

how was your appetite on the dbol ?
mine has gone crazy,im hungry all day every day-especialy on the days im injecting aswell as having the oral !

----------


## Mazzive_T

i found my appetite on the dbol to be very much like yours, especially with the injectable test.

However with the anadrol it was a different story, when i first ran it at 100mg a day alone with no other compound i was fine i could take it whenever and no appetite suppressing sides, however when i tok 75mg a day along with 25mg dbol and 750mg sus a week, i couldnt eat to save my life! so i dropped the a-drol and bumped up the d-bol to 50mg a day and i had no such probs.

starting in dec i am going to run anadrol alone @50mg a day for 6 weeks along with test prop (100mg a day) and NPP (50mg a day), so weel see how that feels and where that gets me, again if i get the appetite suppressing sides i did in my last cycle, i will swap the 50mg anadrol for dianabol , because after all, its diet that matters the most!

All the best.

T.

----------


## MuscleScience

I disagree with taking it before one works out. What is the point of doing that. The body undergoes very little growth and repair during the day relative to night time. How can a working muscle grow and repair when the functional units of the muscle are working. That makes no sense to me at all.

----------


## Mazzive_T

well dont you want maximal uptake of anabolic nutrients from your bloodstream after you train? So that the repairing and replenishment can begin?

Why do you think you take a protein shake after you train...to start the repair and replenish process.

IMO, its everyone to their own opinion, i was just publishing a study.

T.

----------


## N4cer

I see the wording issue. You really DON'T want peak levels during training. You want them post-training. And I'll venture to day that it may be better to have peak even later than that, so that you are at supraphysiological androgen levels after training and it continues longer than if peak itself had hit just after training, wasting the time before the peak.

----------


## BIGDOGIRISH

So 1 hour before training might be a good mark for this I suppose?

----------


## IntenseAthlete

I was thinking that too

----------


## Concept420

I found that splitting, taking several times a day, worked more effectively for me. while starting dbol , i would even set my alarm for 3am to have a constant supply of it in my system

----------


## N4cer

> I found that splitting, taking several times a day, worked more effectively for me. while starting dbol, i would even set my alarm for 3am to have a constant supply of it in my system


What differences did you see in comparison to when you took them all at once. You're the first person in hundreds who I've heard tried it both ways and found a difference. I'd like to know the difference for you.

----------


## Concept420

> What differences did you see in comparison to when you took them all at once. You're the first person in hundreds who I've heard tried it both ways and found a difference. I'd like to know the difference for you.


The first time i took 30mg every morning, usually around 7 am. In 2 weeks i began adding weight to everything i was lifting; last time i took 10 mg, 3 times a day, trying to even the times out exactly, and noticed the strength increase about a week into the cycle. I wouldn't say the results varied much, but my first time was a while back. Mainly i noticed its effectiveness earlier on, or maybe i just knew what to expect and its all circumstancial... It definately felt like strength gains came sooner

----------

